# Four female adult mice, Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:4
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Mice
Sex: Female
Age(s): About a year
Name(s): Ember, Flame, Sparks and Cinder
Colours:Ember is brown, Flame is black and white, Sparks is black and white and Cinder is cream and white.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Environmental Health teamed up with Furry Friends Rescue in Kent to remove hundreds of fancy (pet) mice who had bred completely out of control from a hoarder in Wales. They had been living in large, overcrowded, unsexed groups in tiny cages, buckets, bins, and storage containers. None of these females are pregnant! These girls were at a different rescue, but they closed down so we took them in.
Will the group be split: Mice are much happier in groups so I would love to see them go as a 4, but they can be split into pairs.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: Considering these girls have not been handled a great deal, they are easy to hold and very inquisitive. Ember is the shyest and I will do as much handling with her whilst she is with me, however I am sure she will come round in time  

photos to follow


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Flame








This is Ember








This is Cinder








and this is Sparks








and heres the whole group


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

AnnaT I really hope that you manage to find homes for these little girls  Given what they have been through they deserve a good home - if I could figure out a way to get down to you I would take them in a minute but having checked train times it would mean a 19 hour journey by train to get them to me and I don't think that's very fair on them although I would arrange a courier if I could find some one who could recommend one  Best of luck finding homes for them (although if you know of an animal courier let me know and I will take them )


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> AnnaT I really hope that you manage to find homes for these little girls  Given what they have been through they deserve a good home - if I could figure out a way to get down to you I would take them in a minute but having checked train times it would mean a 19 hour journey by train to get them to me and I don't think that's very fair on them although I would arrange a courier if I could find some one who could recommend one  Best of luck finding homes for them (although if you know of an animal courier let me know and I will take them )


Where exactly are you Zany? If we could arrange transport (and we are happy with you set up and everything) its a possibility. Its not them travelling that would be a huge problem. They originally came from Wales to us and they are all fit and healthy and able to travel.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

they are wonderful... I got rid of my cage though 

I Hope they find a good forever home....


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> they are wonderful... I got rid of my cage though
> 
> I Hope they find a good forever home....


Thats a shame  Kent isnt too far from me


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwww there gourges i love mice


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> Where exactly are you Zany? If we could arrange transport (and we are happy with you set up and everything) its a possibility. Its not them travelling that would be a huge problem. They originally came from Wales to us and they are all fit and healthy and able to travel.


PM'd you!!!!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

hav the mice gone ???


----------



## webzdebs (Feb 16, 2010)

they are stunning but i'm up in scotland  does anyone know of any animal couriers??


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> PM'd you!!!!


Sadly we can't get them to Zany so they are still looking


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know its a long shot...but I have a spare 3 tier tank...so if anyone is coming up Manchester way at any point I would love to become their new forever home! Otherwise....as I know how far it is away from me...I really hope they find good homes. Thanks! xx


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> Sadly we can't get them to Zany so they are still looking


:cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin:


 The mice and I are sad too  They want to know if you will move closer to us?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These lovely mice are still here


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

where abouts are they ?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> where abouts are they ?


Caterham, which is near Old coulsdon, purley, croydon way.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls went to their new home today


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Hooray!! I'm glad that they now have a new home


----------

